# Thoughts on Pat O'Brien from Cannibal Corpse



## hereticemir (Jun 9, 2011)

What up,

So after trolling the net about facts about Pat O'Brien I find any info on they guy is obscure and rare. I love the guys whole style when it comes to playing the guitar Brutal and technical when he writes songs. I even have the cannibal corpse DVD and Jeff Loomis evens says he has a though time keeping up with the guy when he was in Nevermore. I just wonder what every one's else thought where on Pat " CRUSHING " O'Brien. Also if you have any info on how he approaches the guitar that would be awesome as well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2011)

I have massive amounts of respect for him, but to be honest I really can't get into Cannibal Corpse...at all.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 9, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I have massive amounts of respect for him, but to be honest I really can't get into Cannibal Corpse...at all.



i thought i was the only one...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats weird is I listen to a ton of death metal, I think its just CC's vocalist that kills things for me


----------



## klinic (Jun 9, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Whats weird is I listen to a ton of death metal, I think its just CC's vocalist that kills things for me



Really? I think Corpsegrinder is a pretty good vocalist, and I usually can't get into death metal because of the vocals.

However, Cannibal Corpse's new stuff is pretty mediocre. I liked their earlier stuff back when it was more groovy and had more direction.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2011)

klinic said:


> Really? I think Corpsegrinder is a pretty good vocalist, and I usually can't get into death metal because of the vocals.
> 
> However, Cannibal Corpse's new stuff is pretty mediocre. I liked their earlier stuff back when it was more groovy and had more direction.



Yeah I know a ton of people love him but I guess I'm weird that way. I also can't get into Metallica


----------



## Duke318 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's probably one of the best rhythm players in metal. His stuff is just crushing, and his riffs actually have like an evil melody as opposed to all the modern dissonant garbage that's going on today.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pat is a phenomenal player, but I like Rob a little more writing-wise. And for the record, I liked Evisceration Plague. Brutal as a crowbar to the face.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 9, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah I know a ton of people love him but I guess I'm weird that way. I also can't get into Metallica



You listened to 'Kill 'Em All' and 'Ride The Lightning', right?

Re: Cannibal Corpse - I'd prefer Chris Barnes circa 1994.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 9, 2011)

Singer plays world of warcraft, can't take them seriously at all!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 9, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Re: Cannibal Corpse - I'd prefer Chris Barnes circa 1994.





Nothing can touch that material.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 9, 2011)

Tomb Of The Mutilated and The Bleeding,+ that Hammer Smashed Face release w/ zero the hero and the exorcist really do it for me. I like some of their other stuff, but it doesn't get me like the early-mid 90s stuff.


----------



## hereticemir (Jun 9, 2011)

I really liked Eviscerating Plague Crushing and groovy like a train to your face the whole way through. That was my first CC album then went back and listen to the older stuff it was still good but the old guitar players still just can't hold their own when comes to what Pat brings to the table. His solo are so Evil it like getting your teeth drilled with no gas. Also the thought put behind them make him stand out. He should just make a Instrumental alot of people wouldn't get it but their alot of people who don't get Djent inculding myself.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 9, 2011)

hereticemir said:


> I just wonder what every one's else thought where on Pat " CRUSHING " O'Brien.



He's me, hence the 'Crushing' aspect of my screen name.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 9, 2011)

jeremyb said:


> Singer plays world of warcraft, can't take them seriously at all!!



That's a pretty weak argument.


----------



## ridner (Jun 9, 2011)

Pat is a pure beast


/thread


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 9, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Whats weird is I listen to a ton of death metal, I think its just CC's vocalist that kills things for me



This for me too, it's not even that I think he's a bad vocalist, I just don't like his style. Also not a fan of the lyrics. Doesn't keep me away from most bands, it just does with CC for some reason.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 9, 2011)

I respect him, but I can't take that whole theme they have going seriously, and I don't care for their style. I love some death metal, but just not for me. Also, sometimes I feel like he just plays really fast and has nohing of substance, from what I have heard.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 9, 2011)

Not only is pat an awesome rhythm player, he is a fluid soloist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTdCVirYM3Y


----------



## Maggai (Jun 9, 2011)

Pat is a brilliant guitarist!!! Hope he writes more stuff for the new Cannibal record.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 10, 2011)

Love Cannibal Corpse - both new and old era records! Looking forward to their new release!


----------



## EvolDerek (Jun 10, 2011)

I've always liked him. I think him and jack Owen were the best duo CC had. The Wretched Spawn was and still is my Favorite CC album. Pat killed it on that album. I liked the dvd that came with it as well. Pat Shooting shit and just being brutal!


----------



## The McThief (Jun 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah I know a ton of people love him but I guess I'm weird that way. I also can't get into Metallica



Dude, no way. I can't really get into Metallica or Cannibal Corpse either haha. I can't seem to get into a bunch of bands that I'm "supposed" to like.

Sorry, off topic. I respect the dude, but I'm not crazy about his style.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude... Pat is the fucking man... brutal riffing and bad ass solos... 

I just got a copy of the new Global Evisceration DVD... it's a killer crusher! I gotta get me a copy of the Wretched Spawn dvd too... 

really been gas'ing for that BC Rich Pat model or the Dean CadiKILL


----------



## hereticemir (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah me to I'm waiting on them to make a warlock 7 with out the gay kerry king tribal


----------



## MyDarkestSin (Jun 10, 2011)

Slash is the reason I picked up a guitar. Dimebag is the reason I played guitar for 3+ hours a day growing up. Cannibal Corpse is the reason I had to pick my broken face off the floor and join a death metal band. Although i'm partial to The Bleeding, Pat Killed it on Kill!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Pat is a phenomenal player, but I like Rob a little more writing-wise. And for the record, I liked Evisceration Plague. Brutal as a crowbar to the face.



Yah, same here. To Decompose is so sick.


----------



## Harry (Jun 10, 2011)

ridner said:


> Pat is a pure beast
> 
> 
> /thread



Not much more needs to be said


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jun 10, 2011)

pat is fucking amazing.... he really stepped up the technical flashiness of CC in a very positive way... his solos are extremely unique... overall, one of death metals finests


----------



## jkspawn (Jun 10, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Dude... Pat is the fucking man... brutal riffing and bad ass solos...
> 
> I just got a copy of the new Global Evisceration DVD... it's a killer crusher! I gotta get me a copy of the Wretched Spawn dvd too...
> 
> really been gas'ing for that BC Rich Pat model or the Dean CadiKILL




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...160158-mint-jr-v-icon-pat-obrien-axe-l-k.html


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I have massive amounts of respect for him, but to be honest I really can't get into Cannibal Corpse...at all.


 
+1 

Pat plays like a maniac. But other than the instrumental version of "Frantic Disembowlment", I just can't get into Cannibal Corpse. The vocals kill it for me (and while I generally don't like cookie monster vocals, I can tolerate them at least some of the time, when it comes to other bands), along with the "hack, slash, main" lyrics.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 10, 2011)

They have the odd instrumental song too:


\m/

I don't mind the new stuff but my fave Corpse stuff is Vile through to Wretched Spawn. Lots of memorable riffs, grooves and songs at different speeds.


----------



## Static (Jun 10, 2011)

Pat is boss.His contribution to CC is awesome and as a guitarist i think hes pretty different from the other metal players out there even when it comes to soloing...i guess its his aggressiveness and has a lot of attack in his playing , he picks quite hard and yet still retains the fluidity in his playing , check out the video of him playing the chuck tribute stealth video for what i talking about.

all in all Pat owns.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 10, 2011)

Pat is the man and getting back into death metal again lately, it's Pat who has forced me to re-evaluate the way I pick, and the way I play in general.

He has a perfect style of matching crushing heavy, grooving riffs with maniacal sounding faster parts. There is no fluff, no style that could detract from the pure substance of his playing, and from a technical aspect he is a monster. His arm stamina is unreal, he picks super hard and has a really tight, high attack sound (so hard and tight in fact, that most guitars on the last couple of CC albums have been mostly Pat) and an amazing sense of timing.

He has nailed the "Slayer solo", but can play melodic stuff too, like the outro to "From Skin to Liquid" for example. 

He doesn't write as much as Alex Webster, but CC albums are way more collaborative than the "Music and lyrics by Rob Barrett" or "Music and Lyrics by Alex Webster" would have you believe and he is very professional. In the studio and on the road, he gets the job done 110% every time. As a bloke, he seems very sound, very much my kind of guy, lets his playing do the talking.

In fact, he recharged my "metal" battery that has been flat for so many years, I went out and bought his signature Bc Rich


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2011)

I love recent Cannibal Corpse and Pat's riffing, but GOD do I wish they'd re-do Barnes-era CC with Corpsegrinder on vocals. I can't stand Barnes vocals.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pat is the man! He is easily one of the best Death Metal players around!


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 12, 2011)

This thread have inspired me to play some newer cannibal corpse stuff. Tough shit thou! I need an UV7 green dot though - then perhaps i could pull the crazy shit off


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 12, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> This thread have inspired me to play some newer cannibal corpse stuff. Tough shit thou! I need an UV7 green dot though - then perhaps i could pull the crazy shit off



Jack Owen used 7 strings, but most of the stuff you're looking at probably was done on a 6 string.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 12, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Jack Owen used 7 strings, but most of the stuff you're looking at probably was done on a 6 string.



Year i know Jack used the UV7. Its just an excuse for having GAS


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 12, 2011)

i dont know about anyone else but Unleashing The Bloodthirsty is my shit. learned that when i was 16.. on a shitty squier strat copy with a humbucker and a set of 10s tuned down to Bb... flub a dub dub..


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 12, 2011)

Pat is the best guitarist that Cannibal has had...technically speaking. Jack wrote some amazingly catchy riffs that really grooved, cool. But Pat is a fucking beast hands down...that dude can play ANY riff! The way his fingers move for the note choices he uses is unreal...true talent.


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2011)

So no, you won't find many facts on him


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2011)

budda said:


> So no, you won't find many facts on him



He likes weightlifting, automatic rifles and firearms in general, death metal and guitar.

That's all I have.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> He likes weightlifting, automatic rifles and firearms in general, death metal and guitar.
> 
> That's all I have.



Lifting weights, DM and guitar is the bomb, y´all!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> He likes weightlifting, automatic rifles and firearms in general, death metal and guitar.
> 
> That's all I have.



And drinking beer!


----------



## Nedorian (Jun 13, 2011)

Pat is a good guitar player, I personally have always preferred Jack Owen (I have been listening to CC for quite a few years, and I prefer the older albums with Jack on them). And some of his solos with Deicide have the neo-classical, malmsteenish vibe to them.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pat's a REALLY good player, Ive watched the DVD's for the making of evisceration plague and he just tears it up and it looks like theres no effort at all. I have met the guy and he's actually pretty chill, he even showed me his gear (for those wondering, two mesa triple rectifiers, a boss ns-1, modified boss mt-2 and there was another pedal I cant remember. And as for guitars a fuck ton of custom bc riches and his custom RAN) And since he is so chill I think the brutal part of him comes out in his playing. He just destroys on his guitar, and when it comes time for his solos his fingers just move sooooo fluidly, its like he isnt even trying. And he's also very professional, a dude who came to stage dive knocked out his chord while he was playing and he kept on playing though he knew his chord came knocked out and didnt get upset or anything.


----------

